
Insomnia 3.0 – A simple and beautiful REST API client - nwrk
https://insomnia.rest/
======
oliyoung
Nice, one thing that gets me paying for [https://paw.cloud](https://paw.cloud)
is the ability to chain requests

ie. GET /things -> GET /things/{things.first.id} -> PUT
/things/{things.first.id} -> DELETE /things/{things.first.id}

~~~
a85
Postman can do that and a lot more as it has a proper scripting runtime. The
runtime can be executed outside of Postman too so you are not tied to the GUI
want to automate things (with build systems etc.). Chaining as a feature in
itself is something we are working on along with speeding up workflows around
variables (environments, globals etc.) [Postman founder here]

~~~
mittsh
I guess it's a matter of choice, but we see Paw as a visual tool that makes it
easy to setup a request (or a set of requests) to iterate quickly when
developing an API or discovering a new one. Because of that, we try to keep
actions intuitive and keep scripting as a last resort (JS scripts & extensions
are available in Paw too, btw).

I know from experience as an iOS developer (then Python backend guy) that when
working on a given project, our mind is already full of business logic. We
don't want to add another level of complexity due to the tools we use. And
we're writing enough code elsewhere to not want to write code in an app.

As of scripting used for "unit" testing, we have thought about it many time
for Paw. And while we will do something somewhat related in the near future,
it's a slippery slope. A robust API should have unit tests written with mocks
and be part of the server code, not a few assertions made in a 3rd party app.
We're quite biased here: many users want this feature, but we don't want to
encourage bad practices (as it may be interpreted by some as "ok let's not
write proper tests, there's Paw for that").

Anyway, that was to share my point of view as a Paw guy :)

------
vfaronov
Since everybody's piling on their favorite alternatives, I have to mention
HTTP Prompt [1]. It's obviously in another league than Insomnia and such, but
I find that it strikes a sweet spot: much more convenient than curl or HTTPie,
yet not a big mouse-driven GUI tool.

[1] [https://github.com/eliangcs/http-
prompt](https://github.com/eliangcs/http-prompt)

~~~
joelthelion
Pretty cool, but I wonder why it doesn't preserve history by default between
sessions.

~~~
tomduncalf
Is there a way to make it do so?

------
cyberferret
Seems cool - I am going to download now and try it out.

Tip: I suggest removing the 'pricing' menu option on the top of the web site.
I saw it immediately the first time I went to your site, and I assumed yours
was a paid product, so I stopped there and closed the window. It was only when
I went back later and scrolled through, I noticed the current version is free
for now. Removing the 'Pricing' link may make other people stick around longer
to take a look...

~~~
imron
Conversely, pricing is one of the first things I look for (on the assumption
that good tools cost money but provide value).

If you're always going to have a free version, great put that on the pricing
page along with any premium options, but don't make me go hunting through your
site to find what paid options you have.

~~~
cyberferret
Just to clarify my position - I run for profit web apps too, and have
absolutely no objection to any developer putting a price on their products or
services.

It is just that in this circumstance, I am already a happy user of the (free)
Postman API testing app, and whenever I see anyone talk about a new API
testing tool, I am keen to check it out. However, if the other product is a
'paid for' product, then it has to be VERY compelling indeed to make me switch
from the free one I am already using.

For instance, I (and many others) think that Paw is worth the licence fee. It
sounds a great product and is well worth the money. But for me, I didn't see
any solid reason to switch to Paw from Postman unless I came across an
absolutely killer feature that I could not live without.

In Insomnia's case, I was ready to dismiss it because I read about the
simplicity of the interface, and I saw a 'Pricing' link on the web page. I
immediately assumed it was a paid licence product, which meant that it
immediately fell outside any compelling reason for me to even trial it.

Later, when I saw that it was an always free piece of software, it immediately
went back on my radar as something I should check out as a possible
replacement for Postman.

If it is as good as others say, then I do sincerely hope that the author finds
some way to monetise it via some sort of Pro subscription etc. in the future.

My point is that the presence of a Pricing page (which I admit is one of the
first things I look for when I visit any app or service page) could mislead
people into thinking it is a strictly paid-for app, when in fact it is not.

------
foob
A lot of people here have been mentioning Postman but my personal go-to has
been Advanced Rest Client [1]. It's open source, has Google Drive integration,
and seems to have a pretty impressive development rate. For me, it's a
definite plus that there isn't a paid tier so the developers don't have any
incentive to limit the free product. That said, Insomnia looks like a nice
contender and I look forward to giving it a shot. The reuse of variables
across requests and the automatic generation of boilerplate request code both
look like really nice features that ARC lacks!

[1] [https://advancedrestclient.com/](https://advancedrestclient.com/)

~~~
gschier
Ya, ARC is a pretty good one! Have you heard how the developer is handling the
announcement of the shutdown of Chrome apps in 2017? Curious if they'll hop on
the Electron bandwagon too.

~~~
jarrodek
As an author of the ARC. I'm considering using electron and move to native
apps and discontinuing Chrome integration. But right now I'm not focusing on
it. At the end of last year when I started moving the old app to new packaged
apps platform I already knew that some changes are necessary and I started to
modularize the app into web components (using Polymer framework) to be able to
relatively fast move to another platforms with minimal change in the code. So
UI components are using web only features, app logic only javascript and non-
chrome related APIs and finally Chrome related components that can be easily
replaced by other platform's implementation. So eventually (this is ongoing
task) I'll be able to move pretty much any web environment.

------
PascalW
Nice to see some competition for Postman. Even though Postman works quite well
I never really liked it. Lot's of common actions are pretty tedious, like
changing an environment variable and lot's of small annoyances like it
automatically following redirects etc.

A while ago I took a stab at building my own Postman alternative, Pragma [1].
What I found was that getting the basic functionality going is obviously not
that hard, but building a good and useful UI requires quite a bit of effort.

[https://github.com/pascalw/pragma](https://github.com/pascalw/pragma)

~~~
mittsh
I cannot agree more on this :) The first time I saw Insomnia last year, I
found it already very well designed. It had a smooth UX on most basic actions
and, I have to say, a fun use of the ".rest" domain name!

I'm the founder of Paw [https://paw.cloud](https://paw.cloud) and I can safely
say that building a good UI is a lot of work. While Paw is built on native
Cocoa/AppKit (OS X app framework), the challenges with web are different, but
the amount of work is always here. Each custom control, tweak on the text
fields and other sorts of custom behaviors are taking a lot of time to
imagine, design and implement. But it's a lot of fun too!

Clearly Insomnia is one of these apps where by just landing on the website you
know that it's made my someone who has a good taste and who pays attention to
details. As of the app, most common Mac shortcuts are working. And the fact
that you cannot open the Chrome console (Cmd+Shift+I) or select text outside
of user inputs are a proof of a well polished product.

It's often hard to make a point about polished UIs because it's highly
subjective and it's common to see people wanting to compare only "raw
features" between two products.

I'm not a big fan of Electron apps, and Paw and Insomnia are somehow competing
(one native, full-featured with extensions and dynamic values, team
syncing…the other being a more lightweight version), but I must admit that
Insomnia is nicely made! :)

------
mrmondo
Hi, is this a native (objective c / swift) OS X or just a web frame?

What are you main goals as far as being different from Paw, which is what I
use and love thus far?

*edit: oh and congratulations on getting your app out there :)

~~~
gschier
Thanks for the question! Insomnia is an Electron app built with with a mix of
React and Elm. As an independent developer wanting to reach all platforms,
Electron was basically the only option for me. And, as a web developer, it's
been a super productive development environment.

The goal for Insomnia is to build a REST client that's easy to learn and a joy
to use. I looked into other REST clients before starting Insomnia and found
them to be cluttered and complicated. Paw was my favourite, but I needed
something cross-platform so was unable to use it.

~~~
danellis
> As an independent developer wanting to reach all platforms, Electron was
> basically the only option for me.

I'm not saying you made the wrong choice, but why do you say that, given the
various options for cross-platform development (Qt, Mono, etc)?

~~~
vsakos
I think he meant _the only option as a web developer_. Maybe he doesn't know
C++ and C#, and it's not that easy with a web-oriented mindset to start
writing desktop apps in C++ (it's not easy the other way either, I had a
friend who after years of programming in Delphi started with the web by
absolutely positioning every single HTML element).

When someone asks in which lang should he implement a webapp/SaaS/whatever,
the first comment is to use the tech he knows the most. Why so much hate when
the same principle is used for desktop app development?

------
bvanvugt
Yes! I've been using Insomnia since it was a Chrome extension and the new 3.0
release is an amazing upgrade. I strongly agree with the developer that tools
like Postman are quite bloated and complex for normal development tasks.
Insomnia is very lightweight and refreshing!

------
manishyt
Sorry I am just going to shamelessly promote a similar CLI tool I wrote:
[https://github.com/manishtomar/crest](https://github.com/manishtomar/crest).
Help in
[https://github.com/manishtomar/crest/blob/master/usage.md](https://github.com/manishtomar/crest/blob/master/usage.md).
Please do try it out :)

------
jaza
Any plans to open source this? Considering that (a) it's cross-platform since
day one, (b) it's an HTTP client for developers, and (c) it's apparently built
with the JS ecosystem, seems like the kind of app that should be open source,
and honestly I'm surprised to see no Github link.

~~~
gschier
I've been considering it. I want to wait until development settles down a bit,
but open sourcing it definitely in the back of my mind.

------
arafalov
I keep hoping one of these clients will add IPython/Jupyter style notebook
specifically for REST calls.

I would love to produce a tutorial that has well formatted URLs with params,
bodies, headers and pre-saved results that could also be rerun against local
server.

~~~
dagss
I think you should be able to get pretty far by just writing Python code that
uses the API; using requests that should be as readable as anything else?

Which brings me to: I just use Python snippets if I want to test a REST API
quickly. What am I missing out of by not using these tools?

~~~
arafalov
Yes and no.

If I am writing a tutorial using REST calls, wrapping them in Python syntax is
less than effective as a presentation. It also requires Jupiter backend
running, which could be a burden to host for a popular multi-user tutorial.

It is something that O'Reilly is experimenting right now with their
interactive tutorials, but even for them, it is early days.

------
pavanlimo
I do not see any feature in Insomnia that's not already in Postman. Am I
missing something?

Edit: I do not mean to undermine the effort, just wondering if Postman users
have any incentive to switch.

~~~
gschier
Great question. Insomnia is still pretty early, so the feature set is limited,
but all the basics are there. Most users coming from Postman comment on the
great UI/UX of Insomnia.

~~~
pavanlimo
Agree, UI/UX does look more pronounced and simpler.

------
bognition
Interesting, I've been using paw for years and love it but i'm always on the
lockout for new and better tools

~~~
the_arun
I wish paw team had "paw light" \- free edition with limited set of features
for folks who cannot afford $50

~~~
hishnash
We have considered a Paw Light, if it were to come it would be a little
diffrent from Paw. More focusing of throw away requests than building large
projects. If we put work into it we would like it to still bring value to our
Paying customers. But currently we have a lot on our plate to bring Paw to a
feature complete state.

(matthaus, backend dev on [https://paw.cloud](https://paw.cloud))

------
r0y3
How is it compared to Postman?

~~~
gschier
I covered this a little bit in the comments below, but one of the reasons I
created Insomnia was because I found other tools (including Postman) to be
hard to learn and use. So, for me, the main advantage is having a clean and
simple (but still powerful) interface. Insomnia also has a Linux desktop app,
which makes it one of the only REST clients to support all three major
platforms.

Insomnia is still in early stages, so if you have any feedback or suggestions
I'd love to hear!

------
lux
I've been using Postman/Newman for testing and really liking it overall. One
thing I'd love to see in one of these apps is the ability to use web sockets
in tests.

~~~
gschier
Great suggestion. Websocket support is definitely something I've been thinking
about adding later on. I'd love to hear any suggestions you have on what a
websocket testing workflow would look like.

~~~
mikerybka
I would be happy with very basic support. Just something that can save
messages and connection urls. A nice JSON viewer/editor like you have already
would be very helpful to me as well. The current options for websocket testing
aren't that great.

~~~
gschier
Awesome, I'll keep that in mind.

------
tzm
I'd like to see an API client that generates a API docs from a project /
workspace.

~~~
markbnj
Swagger UI seems to do a pretty decent job. The thing I like about swagger is
you create one canonical description of your API and model and then generate
postman collections, API docs, and client/server stubs all from the same
source.

~~~
tyldum
Swagger is now OpenAPI with backing from many major corporations. We use it to
deploy APIs tailored to each customer, as we can adapt the view and still
reuse controllers and models. Documented and maintained.

------
maxpert
I use Google chrome + Postman
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbifli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/postman/fhbjgbiflinjbdggehcddcbncdddomop?hl=en)
extension URL), this seems good but makes me wonder how much of a work it is
for Postman to now run there app on electron.

~~~
sapphire_tomb
Unfortunately, Postman's native apps don't handle NTLM authentication, which
basically makes them unusable for me. Have to stick with the chrome extension
for the time being.

------
niftich
I find the visual design appealing, and at a cursory glance, the list of
features decent. A few questions:

\- Is there a way to override the cookies of a single request? Or do you have
to edit the cookie jar and the corresponding cookies get auto-sent (ie. no
override)

\- For authorization, do you have built-in support for OAuth 2.0
access/refresh token flows? What about OAuth 1 ?

\- Do you support HTTP/2?

~~~
gschier
Thanks for the compliment! Having good UI/UX was my first goal for Insomnia so
I'm glad to see it's working.

\- there is no way to override cookies per request yet, but that's good
feedback :) \- I'm working on OAuth support soon so keep an eye out for that
\- HTTP/2 support isn't in the works yet, but is on the roadmap

Thanks for the comment!

~~~
johanbas
OAuth is on my requirements list as well. Especially OAuth2 -
client_credentials

------
aniceguy
I found this [https://github.com/S2-/http-client](https://github.com/S2-/http-
client) open source client quite good. It uses chrome in the background to
make the requests (you can see it by hitting f12), so proxy settings and all
the other stuff works fine.

------
pcx
We've been using Postman
[https://www.getpostman.com/](https://www.getpostman.com/), and it's been
working great for our team. The sync and export features are killer. But I
like the dark theme and the vertical split in Insomnia, will give it a try.

~~~
gschier
Sync is coming for Insomnia in the next few weeks so stay tuned for that.
Also, be sure to reach out and let me know what you think could be improved :)

------
amelius
Perhaps a stupid question, but why not just use something like NodeJS to test
your REST APIs? To me this seems more flexible, and more powerful, and simpler
to manage (because the scripts are just files on your local computer). And by
writing a handful of library routines you can make it even more smooth.

------
mcotton
Congratulations on making something great.

~~~
gschier
Thanks you! Let me know if there is anything I can do to make it even better
:)

~~~
mcotton
Insomnia seems to be stuck in an "Install update" loop. Each time it opens I
get prompted to update and restart. I update and restart and then get updated
again. The cycle continues.

I'm uninstalling and re-downloading it but just wanted to let you know.

------
psynapse
Tried out the Chrome plugin when RESTClient stopped working in Firefox. It
stuck, and now I believe all of my small team uses it. I've been on the stand-
alone version since release.

I use it for testing, but also more as a diagnostics/control panel for a
software suite that we expose via a growing HTTPS API - saving the requests
and payloads makes this easy.

One thing I miss from RESTClient is the formatting. We have a small JSON DSL
that we exchange data with, so those strings have to be escaped going up, and
of course they come back with all the escapes. In RESTClient, you could view
the response "formatted", which would un-escape those strings. This made for
easy copy and manipulation.

------
srd
I'm a bit confused. Installing this on archlinux from the AUR I get version
3.3.1; however the post itself seems to be for 3.0beta (judging from the
announcement halfway down the page). Which is the actual current version?

~~~
gschier
Version 3.3.1 is the latest release. The "3.0" in the post is just used to
differentiate it from the existing Chrome-based application (1.0 - 2.0)

------
bsandert
I would love to see a general purpose API client that works similar to the
Elasticsearch client Sense [0]. A simple, free-text scratchpad style client
that allows for easy editing and firing of requests. Maybe it's hard to
support all the advanced functionality this way, but I find Sense absolutely
invaluable when working with Elasticsearch and would love to use it on other
API.

[0]:
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/sense/current/introduction.h...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/sense/current/introduction.html)

------
dessant
I really love the UI! I'd find it useful to have a pause/disable button before
params and headers, not near the delete button though, it would be too easy to
accidentally click in the wrong place.

------
andrewingram
I'm hoping that one of these products (I use Paw at the moment) will
eventually add support for GraphQL servers, so that I can switch from using
GraphiQL to something a little more pretty and powerful.

------
rasapetter
This seems great. I used Postman for a while but I never got along with the
UI, found it poorly structured and cluttered. While this is obviously still
very young, it shows a lot of promise.

Using environment variables in headers or request params was a bit
disappointing though. The UI keeps replacing the reference with a copy of the
current value when input field is moved out of view. Is this the intended
behavior?

~~~
gschier
Hmm, that is a bug. Let me fix it :)

------
telesilla
I've been using [http://mmattozzi.github.io/cocoa-rest-
client](http://mmattozzi.github.io/cocoa-rest-client) for a couple of years, I
just tried Insomnia and I think I'll be switching: having the ability to call
frequently used API requests without having to re-enter JSON data will be very
useful. Nice app, thanks gschier.

------
JoelSanchez
I've just replaced Postman with this. The UI seems much cleaner. The fact that
I can run this as a command, instead of relying on an opened instance of
Chrome, makes it very convenient for me. Also, it has a much better startup
time. I don't miss any Postman feature, I only make quite basic POST and GET
requests, and I suspect I'm not the only one. Great project!

------
jsargiox
It's nowhere near the features and look of Insomnia but a pet project that I
work on my spare time it's
[http://github.com/jsargiot/restman](http://github.com/jsargiot/restman). The
initial need was because Opera didn't had an extension of such kind.

------
tomelders
If anyone is reading this, being able to write consumer tests would be wicked!
The overwhelming majority of bugs I have to squash are because the API
deviates form the contract either in my mock implementation or in the back
enders implementation.

A frictionless way to write tests on the fly would really speed up spotting
these deviations.

------
gopishankar28
I just installed and ran a request, seems the response xml format was not
available as nicely formatted. I just saw a junk of xml as result. Is there
any configuration available for the auto formatting with indents for the sub-
elements. I believe postman does it by itself.

~~~
gschier
Adding formatting for response types other than JSON is on the list of things
to do :)

~~~
gopishankar28
Thanks for the response, I cannot pitch-in with my team unless they see this
formatting, that too testing team will abject to the core :(

~~~
gschier
:(

------
danso
This is lovely. I wish I knew about it earlier so I could ask IT to install it
on our lab machines for students to use when i teach web concepts. The Postman
plugin is nice but I had trouble working with it on my own, and sometimes it's
nice to have a separate app.

~~~
sunilkumarc
What kind of problems did you face with Postman?

------
brandonb927
I've been using Insomnia since the beginning and I really appreciate how
receptive gschier is to feedback and how the support side of things are
handled.

I'd love to hear what you're planning on working on next and how you plan to
monetize (if you're going to) :)

~~~
gschier
Insomnia is still in the early stages, so talking to users is something I
spend a lot of time and effort on. It's the __only __way to make a good
product :)

My current plan for monetization is to add multi-device sync (almost ready for
beta) then team collaboration features shortly after. There are also some
advanced features left to implement like OAuth support, scripting (settings
environment variables from response data), and a few others.

Thanks for the comment!

------
AMedOs
Are there any plans to support importing postman collections or something like
Swagger?

------
nhatbui
Hi, I definitely like the UI/UX of this over ARC. I haven't used Paw or
Postman.

It sounds like you're taking suggestions so my only one would be
configurations that make working with OAuth simpler like OAuth signature
generation.

Great work!

~~~
gschier
I'll make a note of that, thanks!

------
rockyex
Already downloaded. Wondering this has file upload feature

~~~
gschier
Not at this time, but it's something I want to add.

------
vxNsr
I'm not sure how important this is to you, but on the iPhone 6s the word
"blog" is cutoff at the top of the website when in portrait mode

~~~
gschier
Thanks, fixed :)

------
shakesbeard
Looks really good! Are there any plans for custom authentication or pre-
request hooks? Asking because for my API I need to be able to sign requests.

~~~
gschier
Thanks! No plans for custom auth in the short term, but I've been thinking
about implementing a scripting layer which should make things like custom auth
possible (although maybe not that enjoyable).

------
j1436go
A small nitpick: The generated Go code omits error handling and doesn't escape
quotation marks when adding a header value containing a space.

------
hoodoof
Interesting - the pricing page is not done.

I think developers have a tendency to prioritize things like pricing below the
technical features.

~~~
gschier
Insomnia is still in early stages so the paid plans aren't entirely worked out
yet. The goal with the pricing page was to put something up early to gauge
interest.

I wrote a bit more about pricing in a past comment if you're curious
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12433260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12433260)

------
userbinator
The Windows installer is 60MB and it's 64-bit-only? It has a nice fancy GUI
and all, but am I the only one thinking that's just a tiny bit... excessive?
Especially when it claims to be "A _simple_ and beautiful REST API client".
The Mac OS and Linux versions are a bit smaller, but still not quite what I
consider "simple".

Also, did anyone else instinctively try decoding that Authorization header in
one of the screenshots? :-)

~~~
gschier
It's based on the Electron framework
([http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)) so the installer
contains an entire copy of the Chromium browser. I agree that it's large, but
it's basically the only option for an indie developer to write a cross-
platform app. Also, 32 bit support is possible, but is a bit of work and
demand hasn't been high enough to spend time on it.

P.S. All the data in the screenshots is fake :P

~~~
userbinator
When I think "cross-platform app", I think of Java. Maybe I'm getting old...

 _P.S. All the data in the screenshots is fake :P_

I've seen a few instances where the data would decode to something like "if
you can read this, we're hiring".

~~~
jimmcslim
SoapUI is a cross-platform Java REST/SOAP, etc testing tool.

Was originally open-source, there is now a paid version but an OSS version is
still available.

[https://www.soapui.org](https://www.soapui.org)

------
xaduha
It's still manual testing, I pretty much stopped using those and just write
test files for REST testing.

------
sebthomas
that url is going to be disappointing for people looking for help with
insomnia

------
shenal
Is it possible to import my Postman collections ?

~~~
esseti
i do need this, i've a collection of 100+ calls and i would like to import it
without the need of rewriting everything

------
laacz
What a name. Almost misread it for jsonmia. :)

------
rado
Looks great and works as expected. Cheers

~~~
gschier
Glad you like it! :D

------
nul_byte
Executionable which won't run on my machine (Fedora) and not open source,
guess I will be staying with Advance Rest Client then.

~~~
gschier
Hi there. Could you reach out to support@insomnia.rest with details? I'd love
to help get this running for you. The linux build uses
[http://appimage.org/](http://appimage.org/) which should support Fedora out
of the box.

------
yegor256a
Good job, very nice UI!

------
_pdp_
I've used Insomnia in the past when I was evaluating various REST clients. At
the time I was using mainly Burp and sometimes Postman. I did not stick to it
mainly because I could not find some features that I needed for my work. From
what I can see on the website, the new update is around the client apps built
specifically for Mac, Windows and Linux, which in my mind is a welcome
addition.

That being said, I will definitely have a look to see what is new.

Since everyone is putting their favorite REST client - here is my own
(disclosure I am the author). I've built it to fit my own needs and combine
essential features from other clients which I find useful. I looked mainly at
Burp, Postman and of course Paw for inspiration.

The tool is available at the Chrome App Store here:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rest2/oiikfajocfme...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rest2/oiikfajocfmeodfknhfdccmpacdkkcbb)

You can also access it directly from here:

[https://rest.secapps.com](https://rest.secapps.com)

It is a work in progress but it has some features I am yet to see in other
web-based REST clients, such as:

* Dynamic fields and variables that are re-computed on the fly. * Built-in text transforms that allow me to recompute a value in its original form. * Support for constructing multi-part requests with data and files easily. * The ability to modify file names and file types in multi-part requests. * Handle all headers (even those which are marked private in the Chrome and Firefox APIs). * Works in both Chrome and Firefox - on problem. * Locally cached for offline use. * All requests originate from your own machine - the tool runs locally. * Pretty-print everything including JavaScript, CSS, XML, HTML and many more. * Pretty-print any type of form and request payload. * Automatic code generator.

The reason it is a work in progress is because the current online version is
at leas 3 versions behind from the libraries we use internally. We have
scheduled some work to bring it up to date and we will be adding local storage
and remote storage support very soon.

The tool is 100% free and it is part of our new tool stack at secapps.com. I
need to say that we are revamping our current business model so that we can
provide all of the tools free of charge to the larger community. These changes
are not reflected on the site yet but I will as soon as the new stack is
completed.

And if you are interested in these kind of stuff, here are a few more tools
also free of charge:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/httpview2/nnkpnmkd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/httpview2/nnkpnmkdilaaoakiihhbbgnkgjokjfgk)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/encoder2/hlmjgnklm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/encoder2/hlmjgnklmnjhaefamejmkdbimambmmlb)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unfold2/lmgdfkfedk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unfold2/lmgdfkfedkpmiegpchfnkagjnipmehoh)

Apologies for intruding into this post but I thought there is a good
opportunity to suggest some alternatives as I've seen other people do.

Insomnia is still great though and I am sure some people will prefer its looks
over other clients.

------
ycombinatorMan
Thats an instant download

------
stephenr
Your app is a web view running inside a copy of Chrome.

That is not a "native" app.

~~~
zenbot
Is this a general objection to apps being web views run inside of Chrome?
Insomnia's website does not make any claims towards being native.

~~~
stephenr
> Insomnia's website does not make any claims towards being native.

From [https://insomnia.rest/pricing/](https://insomnia.rest/pricing/)

"Native app for Mac, Windows, Linux"

~~~
gschier
I agree with the word "native" not suiting Electron apps well. I Updated the
pricing page wording to reflect this. I think I originally used "native"
because the Electron landing page does
[http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)

~~~
stephenr
Thank you. As I've said previously I don't have any issue with the term
'desktop app' for things like this, so I think this was the right choice.

Good luck with it!

